# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  carta firmada en caja transparente de chicles

## Ella

me ha llegado la revista de la tienda de cuesta y alli nombran un juego que me ha dejado a cuadros

una carta firmada por el espectador aparece doblada dentro de un estuche tipo "tic tac" (tranparente) que estaba vacio con algunos chicles, con solo agitar el estuche, y luego se da a examinar




es una pasada!!! algo completamente visual, pero nunca he visto nada asi

alguno lo tiene o ha oido hablar de el? como se llama el nombre con que se comercializa el "juego"? se podria hacer lo mismo con una moneda en vez de una carta?

----------


## letang

Creo que es bastante viejo.
Hay algunos vídeos de esto en Youtube.

----------


## PabloAmira

hola ella 
el nombre de ese juego se llama Intact, de Jesse Jesse Feinberg , es muy visual , y no muy dificil
espero que te sirva mi ayuda  8-) 
aDios!

----------


## PabloAmira

con una moneda tambien funcionaria , aunq un poco mas dificil , creo, de esconder el metodo

----------


## letang

Editado:

He quitado el enlace al vídeo porque todos tenéis la tentación de mirar al que lo hace mal  :Wink1: 
Así que nada, no existe ningún vídeo!!  :Wink1:

----------


## PabloAmira

si ves una que hace un niño gringo creo, sabras el metodo, no lo digo para que lo veas y sepas como se hace, sino como youtube puede matar a tipos creativos como Jesse F., y su efecto, que creo que es buenisimo
adios

----------


## soyo4

Acabo de ver el video de Jesse, y me ha parecido un efecto realmente increible. Y despues el del niño, y la verdad es que he sentido realmente repugnancia (y perdón) por el chaval, desde el principio se le veia muy muy tenso, y a matado el truco entero, desde el principio hasta el final.

He de decir que gracias a él ya se como se hace (que no hacerlo) pero creo que esto no lo haré hasta que lleve mucho tiempo en esto, y puede que ni eso ya que la cartomagia no me atrae demasiado, no es muy complicado, no ,pero requiere un buen manejo, y llevar ya un tiempecito manejando las cartas.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

efecto realmente sorprendente! :shock:

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Yo tengo una pregunta para los que hagan este juego. La carta la puede firmar cualquier espectador? Si no es así ya se como se hace.
Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Yo tengo una pregunta para los que hagan este juego. La carta la puede firmar cualquier espectador? Si no es así ya se como se hace.
> Saludos!


carta elegida por cualquier espectador y firmada por cualquiera

----------


## PabloAmira

cual era tu teoria :Confused:  
cualquier :Confused:

----------


## MAGICUS POL

No se si se podra decir pero si os fijais, en el video de Jesse la firma él (seg. 45) y al final la firma aparece pero en la otra punta de la carta (minuto 1.15).
Saludos!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Joer Mágicus:

No se te ha pasado por la cabeza que enseñe la carta al reves? 
La carta siempre mirandola desde el punto de vista del espectador está firmada en la parte superior derecha. Además, te puedo asegurar que la carta que se enseña es la misma que se firma, como en casi todas las apariciones de cartas en sitios extraños  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Joer una tienda de magia:
> 
> No se te ha pasado por la cabeza que enseñe la carta al reves? 
> La carta siempre mirandola desde el punto de vista del espectador está firmada en la parte superior derecha. Además, te puedo asegurar que la carta que se enseña es la misma que se firma, como en casi todas las apariciones de cartas en sitios extraños    
> 
> Saludos


pero magicus pol tiene razon, la carta se firma en la base del trebol que esta en el medio de la carta, y aparece la firma en la parte superior de este, jejejeje. seguramente el video demostrativo esta editado, pero el truco no esta alli 

marco antonio, tu tienes el juego? o algun español lo tiene? creo que aqui en españa no venden caramelos TIC TAC, o estoy equivocada? se podra quitar la pegatina "tic tac" y poner una de "smint" (o como se escriba el caramelo)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola: 

Tenéis razón, el video es confuso, solamente hay que fijarse en la posición del trébol central para darse cuenta que hay un cambio de carta. Pero como dice Ella, la carta que se firma es luego la que se da a examinar. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ella:

Pues no, no tengo el juego, pero tengo un conocido que lo lleva practicando desde hace algún tiempo, y se puede hacer con cualquier caja de este tipo. Con los smint no se puede porque la caja no reune las condiciones necesarias, entre ellas que no es transparente, pero existen varias cajas de caramelos de este tipo en las tiendas que valen perfectamente, como tu bien sabrás, la caja es lo de menos en este efecto.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Hola Ella:
> 
> Pues no, no tengo el juego, pero tengo un conocido que lo lleva practicando desde hace algún tiempo, y se puede hacer con cualquier caja de este tipo. Con los smint no se puede porque la caja no reune las condiciones necesarias, entre ellas que no es transparente, pero existen varias cajas de caramelos de este tipo en las tiendas que valen perfectamente, como tu bien sabrás, la caja es lo de menos en este efecto.
> 
> Un saludo.


zip, por eso lo decia...yo no suelo comprar chuches, jejeje, el tic tac lo conozco de america, pero aqui no me sonaba haberlo visto, por eso pense quitarle la pegatina al smint y pegarsela a la caja del tic tac, pero si dices que venden cajas transparentes de otras marcas, me pasare por una tienda de chuches a ver que hay...gracias!   :Lol:

----------


## josep

No he visto el video pero intuyo que es un juego clásico y tanto

lo puedes hacer con cartas, billetes y monedas. A mi me gusta

más el de las moneda pues es más espectacular. Además es

automático y puedes centrarte más en la presentación.

Lo venden en todas las casa de magia.

Un saludo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Josep.... 

Este juego tiene de automático lo que tenía mi SEAT 127 del 83

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

